# Grinding tool bits



## gld (Dec 11, 2020)

I was searching for information on using math functions in g-code on this site:
CNC Math

Where I found this interesting tip on grinding tool bits. Thought I would pass it on.

From Redgie Joy:
When grinding cutting tools to an accurate profile it is difficult to prevent the layout from getting destroyed by the heat of grinding. Neither Dykem blue or magic marker stand up very well. Mix a dilute solution of Copper Sulfate (Blue Stone) and water. A couple of small lumps dissolved into water is fine. Add a drop or two of Sulfuric Acid (Battery Acid). The acid is not necessary, it just makes it work better. Degrease the toolbit, then paint a drop or two of the solution on the bit. It will immediately leave a thin coating of copper plate on the bit. Wash off in water, then scribe the profile in the copper plate. The copper will not burn off during heating, and since it is very thin, it is possible to engrave extremely fine lines. 

Gary


----------



## SmithDoor (Dec 11, 2020)

You find tool grinding has changed for over 100 years.

My self I grind most of own cutters. 

Dave 




gld said:


> I was searching for information on using math functions in g-code on this site:
> CNC Math
> 
> Where I found this interesting tip on grinding tool bits. Thought I would pass it on.
> ...


----------



## SmithDoor (Dec 12, 2020)

If really what challenge sharpen tool bits for machining dowel pins.
Dowel pins are harder that rock.

Dave 



gld said:


> I was searching for information on using math functions in g-code on this site:
> CNC Math
> 
> Where I found this interesting tip on grinding tool bits. Thought I would pass it on.
> ...


----------

